# My 1/8th scale Mummy Diorama



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

I built this several years ago, but never posted pictures of it on my site until now. It's the Geo-Metric Boris Karloff Mummy placed within a diorama. I used a sarcophagus from the Polar Lights Mummy kit. 

http://seansmodels.com/mummy/mummy.htm

Sean


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Beautiful job SJF, looks very life like! I'm in the finishing stages of the PL kit and you've painted the sarcophagus's headdress very similar to mine (I painted mine dark green).


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Looks Great Sean :thumbsup:...Very Creepy, I love the way you kit bashed these two kits into an awesome diorama !
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Sungod and Mcdee: thanks very much! This was fun to build. 

Sungod, looking forward to seeing your PL Mummy. 

Sean


----------



## JasonZ (Jul 17, 2007)

That's very cool and creepy!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Thanks very much!

Sean


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looks great, now just find a model of Abbott and Costello and your ready to go! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

LOL! Thanks. 

Sean


----------

